# Offset wood vise



## BIZNAWICH (Mar 1, 2018)

Hello all,



I have a question that concerns a 7" wide (approx. 5" opening) wood vise I am going to pay $20 for *sight unseen* from a Craigslist listing. The young woman selling it is in the process of liquidating tools that belonged to her ex-husband...ouch, so she admits knowing nothing about the tools she's selling. She says the vise functions perfectly and it looks good from all angles according to the photos she posted...though I haven't actually held it in my hands to determine that for myself I figure a sawbuck is reasonable enough investment to ultimately learn another of life's hard lessons if that's the way it's going to lean...if you know what I mean.


Query...in the photos it shows the jaws offset to the left by a few inches as you are looking at the front of it. The young woman doesn't know from brand/manufacture so I can't research it. The vise is covered in sawdust and dirt so making out a manufacturer from the pictures is a non-starter. Would anyone on site have an idea what this vise might be or why the "offset jaw"?


Thanks, any info would be welcome and appreciated.
Biznawich


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Can you post the link to the listing or a photo of the vise?

David


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

Bruce - are you going to pick it up in person or is the seller
going to mail it to you ??

.


----------



## BIZNAWICH (Mar 1, 2018)

*offset vise*

HI, I picked it up this morning. It was a local seller here in Albuquerque.


It is a COLUMBIAN 7" wide jaw that opens to 9" - 10"...quick release in perfect shape (except for some surface oxidation). I took photos and if I can figure out how to upload them I'll include a few with my next post.


I should feel bad but I really don't (except for the lady's ex). She didn't know what she had. I came across it on Craigslist before the ink was even dry (1 1/2 hrs. after posting)...my research says it's worth at least $140.00 though I am planning on using it...not profiting. Still I can't seem to find the precise model (offset jaws) on the net so far. 

The only thing cast onto it is "7V-2...the last digits are uncertain.



Biznawich


----------



## BIZNAWICH (Mar 1, 2018)

I think I've managed to upload some pictures of the vice correctly...I hope:smile2:
Biznawich


----------



## BIZNAWICH (Mar 1, 2018)

Hello again guys...I finally found the vise on a vintage COLUMBIAN vise page on EBAY. It is a V-7RD. I scrubbed the brass tag on the front of my vise and from what I could make out it is this model...offset jaws and all.


Biznawich


P.S.--I just did some more reading on that Columbian page on E-bay. Turns out the picture is of a "salesman's sample". That explains why it's mounted in a wooden stand and is brand new. It only open's to 5" which I suppose could be of some use in a shop but not for $249.00 + $47.00 shipping.


Biz


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

ya. you stole it, nice find


----------



## BIZNAWICH (Mar 1, 2018)

Thanks Ogre.


Would you happen to know why the offset jaws? I can't find a reason for them anywhere....maybe it was a casting mistake (giggle)


Biznawich


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I believe the offset jaws allow you to drop a board through the vise on that side to hold it vertically, at least that is the way offset metal vises work.


----------



## Jim107 (Jul 13, 2020)

FrankC said:


> I believe the offset jaws allow you to drop a board through the vise on that side to hold it vertically, at least that is the way offset metal vises work.



That is correct.


----------



## BIZNAWICH (Mar 1, 2018)

Thanks guys. I appreciate the responses and what you say sounds logical.


I actually had thought that I could clamp a long piece of wood in it vertically and drill into the end(s) with my bench mounted drill press...much simpler than clamping on the table horizontally:smile2:.



Thanks again,
Biznawich


----------

